# to restore or not?



## sloar (Dec 2, 2012)

i just picked this bike up and plan on doing a full restoration. i'm no novice to bicycle or car restorations so this wouldnt really be a problem for me. plans are to nickel plate everything. sandblast the frame and fork, do the necessary dent and ding fixes and repaint in a gloss black, reproduce the art work in gold leaf. restore the wood rims and respoke. and install white tires. i will probably never know the maker of the bike so i would use an appropriate headbadge to the time period. i plan on keeping the bike, is there any reason why i should not restore the bike? i know there are opinions to this question but am i going to hurt the value or will it help it? thanks


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 2, 2012)

*it would be nice if you can save or shoot images of those decals*

You can have some similar one recreated and made to add to your restoration.


----------



## sloar (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah i am going to put these graphics back on somehow.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 2, 2012)

A full repaint restoration will kill the value in my opinion and you will never get your money out of it but it is your bike & your decision.  I do however love the bike and love restorations from this period when done correctly and would probably do what you are considering were it mine and I planned on keeping it.

On the head badge I think you do the bike a disservice by badging it incorrectly.  It will also always call the bike into question as to originality.  I would not give up on finding out who made it.  Enough research can possibly find the brand.   Let me offer an option on the badge.  Leave the holes where they are and go with a custom head badge you can design yourself.  We have a CABE member "axsepul" who fabricates absolutely amazing custom head badges and if it were my bike I would do a custom design using original holes and either leave it forever or until the brand can be determined and the correct badge obtained.  

It is a great bike BTW.  My 2 cents....


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2012)

I think this deserves a proper restoration, I think its beyond the line of keeping it as it is. I would def find out what kind of bike this is, walter branche would prob be able to tell you.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 2, 2012)

*to restore or not*

What  was it about the bike that made you decide to buy it ?
Do you plan on reselling or keeping it ? If you plan on keeping it ,
do you have to restore it right away ?
    Years ago , I bought an old bike in similar condition. I just had this
thing about restoring & changing the color & what ever.  I had it
painted &  it turned out fine. But I miss the vintage old look & I kind
regret changing it. I would suggest to give it time & just clean it up.
It's looks nice as it is. Keep it original , don't make the mistake I did.
Just my 2 ¢ !


----------



## sloar (Dec 2, 2012)

I plan on keeping it. It will be awhile before I start on it, I have two other projects ahead of it. So it will sit as is for the time being, hopefully I will be able to find out what it is by then. I bought it because I've always wanted a turn of the century wood rim bike. And I got a good deal for it.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 2, 2012)

sloar said:


> I plan on keeping it. It will be awhile before I start on it, I have two other projects ahead of it. So it will sit as is for the time being, hopefully I will be able to find out what it is by then. I bought it because I've always wanted a turn of the century wood rim bike. And I got a good deal for it.




Sounds Good ! I recently  found an  original Schwinn "Ace" Phantom & it needs work.
 What I'm doing this time is replacing the parts as needed with better original parts.
What others say that it is beyond keeping original & restore now is probably the way to
go , just try & keep as much as possible…looking vintage. I like that you will be
nickle plating some parts . I had that done on a vintage bicycle horn & with time ,
it is developing a nice patina ! Good Luck & later perhaps post some before & after pics.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 3, 2012)

That would be beautiful if totally restored, but instead of rebadging incorrectly, have someone like axsepaul
make you a custom badge, http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?28401-Custom-head-badges-made&highlight=custom+headbadge
*or make it yourself*. Put YOUR name on it just for fun. Use the holes that are already there, and someday, when someone comes up and says..."wow this is a beautiful_________." You can say...yeah, do you know where I can find tha badge?

If you google custom headbadge there are a number of others out there who do that sort of work. Some of them look nicer than others, but I feel it would be more genuine than representing the bike as another brand.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> That would be beautiful if totally restored, but instead of rebadging incorrectly, have someone like axsepaul
> make you a custom badge, http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?28401-Custom-head-badges-made&highlight=custom+headbadge
> *or make it yourself*. Put YOUR name on it just for fun. Use the holes that are already there, and someday, when someone comes up and says..."wow this is a beautiful_________." You can say...yeah, do you know where I can find tha badge?
> 
> If you google custom headbadge there are a number of others out there who do that sort of work. Some of them look nicer than others, but I feel it would be more genuine than representing the bike as another brand.




I've seen some "others work"...Xaviers puts them to shame...


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 3, 2012)

bricycle said:


> I've seen some "others work"...Xaviers puts them to shame...




Completely agree, his work is amazing.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 3, 2012)

Doublepost!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 3, 2012)

As far as "Others" I was talking more about the people who do badges for some of the major custom builders out there. 

They'd likely cost a LOT more for just one.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 3, 2012)

i say do what you like. if you remove the tire i want it for display since i have one thats hardend up also. if you choose to replace it.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 3, 2012)

A proper restoration of this type of antique turn of the century bicycle is 

quite a challenge. It's your bike, do what you want. But, do it right, or as

right as you are capable of. Do your research too, you may find that the 

snobs over at the Wheelmen site have the answer to your brand question. 

Personally, if the holes on some killer old head badge lined up, that would

be good enough for me in the interim. You'd be surprised how many old 

obscure makes there were.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with those suggesting a little more research of the manufacturer - someone out there may be able to identify it for you.  You might also try spraying the frame down with WD40 and let it sit for a while to see how the original paint and stencils look.


----------



## sloar (Dec 4, 2012)

redline, i have the tire still, not sure what im gonna do with it. but, i had to cut it off. the thing was rock hard and i was afraid of damaging the wheel.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 4, 2012)

oh no!!!!! oh well, i understand, i should have said something earlier. i know how to remove them without trouble. its trash now.


----------



## bike (Dec 5, 2012)

*Hate to see it happen again and again*



sloar said:


> redline, i have the tire still, not sure what im gonna do with it. but, i had to cut it off. the thing was rock hard and i was afraid of damaging the wheel.




it is only original once- how long would it take you to replicate that tire? 100 years gone. Nothing personal, most people including myself have a learning curve, better to get what you want in trade and save something that is only original once. A friend of mine got a 100+ year old horse drawn sled- crackly pinstriped paint, cross stitch upholstery partially eaten by mice, etc- He said I CAN T LOOK AT IT I HAVE TO PAINT IT - I told him it is the few ounces of original surface that make it valuable- he luckily listened and sold the sled for enough to buy and "restore" one that had already been stripped.  yada yada sorry I get that way sometimes.


----------

